# il grande bluff



## darkside (16 Aprile 2012)

e già come altro potrei chiamarlo???
venerdì doveva essere il grande giorni, finalmente ci saremmo incontrati....mi aveva rotto le scatole tutta settimana per questo incontro e finalmente eravamo riusciti a trovare il giorno.
Tutta settimana a dirmi che non vedeva l'ora, mi diceva cosa mi avrebbe fatto appena mi avrebbe presa...se se tutte chiacchiere.
Arriva venerdì sono le 14 e lui ancora non si fa sentire, gli mando un sms:
hai perso l'aereo?

Alle 15.30 la sua risposta: non sono solo

ma che cazzo sei scemo??????
Va beh mi dico, sa che sono libera dalle 18 mi chiamerà....
e invece un bel niente....
ma sai che ti dico brutto stronzo? vai a fare in culo!!!
e poi dopo non essersi fatto sentire nel we stamattina mi ha chiamato in ufficio per chiedermi di inviargli una mail
mi aspettavo almeno un sms per scusarsi almeno una balla poteva inventarsela, no?????.


----------



## Cattivik (16 Aprile 2012)

Tsè... devi andare sull'usato garantito...



Cattivik

P.S. Cattivik: amante usato... poco. Garantito e completamente revisionato! 

Completo di assicurazione furto incendio per un anno!!!

Udite udite... possibilità di recesso senza addebito!

P.S. Già ero pirla di mio... da quando sono tornato su queste pagine sempre peggio...


----------



## darkside (16 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1141 ha detto:
			
		

> Tsè... devi andare sull'usato garantito...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


le scelte sono due o usato garantito (dammi il tuo numero) oppure lascio perdere gli amanti e mi tengo il mio Ozzy che tra l'altro nel we mi ha reso molto felice


----------



## Cattivik (16 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1142 ha detto:
			
		

> le scelte sono due o usato garantito (dammi il tuo numero) oppure lascio perdere gli amanti e mi tengo il mio Ozzy che tra l'altro nel we mi ha reso molto felice


Il mio cellulare... ok però memorizza il mio numero come ho spiegato nel post...

Lasci perdere con gli amanti... i giovani d'oggi... davanti alla prima difficoltà lasciano subito... non hanno costanza...

Lo sai perchè il tuo Ozzy ti ha fatto tanto felice questo WE... perchè tu eri su di giri e quando si è su di giri si vedei e vive tutto in un altro modo...

Pensa se eri così su di giri per un tradimento mancato chissà come lo saresti per un tradimento riuscito!!!

Cattivik (psicologo da 4 soldi che tira l'acqua al mulino dei traditori)


----------



## darkside (16 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1145 ha detto:
			
		

> Il mio cellulare... ok però memorizza il mio numero come ho spiegato nel post...
> 
> Lasci perdere con gli amanti... i giovani d'oggi... davanti alla prima difficoltà lasciano subito... non hanno costanza...
> 
> ...


mi sono persa il post su come memorizzare i numeri.....
quindi tu dici che se tradissi, il sesso con Ozzy sarebbe ancora meglio ?
secondo me lo dici solo per attirarmi nella tua rete
cmq non ero affatto su di giri ero molto incazzata ma poi sono uscita a divertirmi,complice qualche bicchiere di troppo, mi è passata l'incazzatura e non mi ricordavo neanche più chi fosse misterX


----------



## Cattivik (16 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1147 ha detto:
			
		

> mi sono persa il post su come memorizzare i numeri.....
> quindi tu dici che se tradissi, il sesso con Ozzy sarebbe ancora meglio ?
> secondo me lo dici solo per attirarmi nella tua rete
> cmq non ero affatto su di giri ero molto incazzata ma poi sono uscita a divertirmi,complice qualche bicchiere di troppo, mi è passata l'incazzatura e non mi ricordavo neanche più chi fosse misterX



Qui il post

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/16758-negare-ad-ogni-costo-o/page2 


L'incazzatura è comunque un essere su di giri...

Io rete... attirare... Noooooo mai!!! Cerco solo di dispensare buoni consigli...

Vedi una cerca di fare del bene alla gente... e tutti a dargli addosso... 

Come quel tipo che faceva i bonifici alle ragazze perchè tanto buono d'animo che le voleva aiutare...

Siamo degli incompresei...


Cattivik

P.S. Ma... per il mio num di cell ti mando un PM o un'email?


----------



## darkside (16 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1149 ha detto:
			
		

> Qui il post
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/16758-negare-ad-ogni-costo-o/page2
> 
> ...


oh povero, scusa per aver dubitato della tua buona fede e delle tue buone intenzioni....:rotfl:
numero e foto in mp


----------



## Cattivik (16 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1151 ha detto:
			
		

> oh povero, scusa per aver dubitato della tua buona fede e delle tue buone intenzioni....:rotfl:
> numero e foto in mp



Pure la foto!!!!

Va bene una di 10 anni fa???

Cattivik


----------



## darkside (16 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1153 ha detto:
			
		

> Pure la foto!!!!
> 
> Va bene una di 10 anni fa???
> 
> Cattivik


anche di 15 anni fa


----------



## Cattivik (16 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1155 ha detto:
			
		

> anche di 15 anni fa



Insomma non vuoi correre il rischio che ti esploda il monitor...

Cattivik


----------



## darkside (16 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1156 ha detto:
			
		

> Insomma non vuoi correre il rischio che ti esploda il monitor...
> 
> Cattivik


insomma mi pare che anche te tante chiacchiere ma pochi fatti, non mi hai mandato ne numero ne foto!!!


----------



## Cattivik (16 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1157 ha detto:
			
		

> insomma mi pare che anche te tante chiacchiere ma pochi fatti, non mi hai mandato ne numero ne foto!!!


Sono indeciso tra la foto della prima comunione o quella della premiazione come bravo ragazzo dell'oratorio...

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (16 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1158 ha detto:
			
		

> Sono indeciso tra la foto della prima comunione o quella della premiazione come bravo ragazzo dell'oratorio...
> 
> Cattivik


Non posso avere una giornata lavorativa impegnata che subito si va al broccolo qui!
Dark, prendi il numerino. Prima ci sono io. Poi. Dopo. Te lo passo. Con pagella.
Cattivik, la vuoi smettere di fare il giovinetto e dare numeri e foto a destra e sinistra?
Guarda che il camel toe te lo scordi!
Oddio...no....no....mi sta ripigliando.....no....
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Cattivik (16 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1159 ha detto:
			
		

> Non posso avere una giornata lavorativa impegnata che subito si va al broccolo qui!
> Dark, prendi il numerino. Prima ci sono io. Poi. Dopo. Te lo passo. Con pagella.
> Cattivik, la vuoi smettere di fare il giovinetto e dare numeri e foto a destra e sinistra?
> Guarda che il *camel toe* te lo scordi!
> ...


Mi sono ribaltato dalla sedia alla scrivania per finire sul tavolo della sala riunioni..
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Tebe ma le tue pagelle prevedono l'essere rimandati a settembre????

Cattivik

P.S. Comunque mi ha già detto che non sono il suo tipo...


----------



## darkside (17 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1159 ha detto:
			
		

> Non posso avere una giornata lavorativa impegnata che subito si va al broccolo qui!
> Dark, prendi il numerino. Prima ci sono io. Poi. Dopo. Te lo passo. Con pagella.
> Cattivik, la vuoi smettere di fare il giovinetto e dare numeri e foto a destra e sinistra?
> Guarda che il camel toe te lo scordi!
> ...


 e no Tebe tu passi le tue giornate a guardare filmati e fare ricerche su patate:rotfl: e poi dovrei pure lasciarti CattiviK????
Qui mica perdiamo tempo ...noi!!!!:mrgreen:
E poi visto che con quel cretino non si capisce più nulla devo darmi da fare non credi??:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1197 ha detto:
			
		

> e no Tebe tu passi le tue giornate a guardare filmati e fare ricerche su patate:rotfl: e poi dovrei pure lasciarti CattiviK????
> Qui mica perdiamo tempo ...noi!!!!:mrgreen:
> E poi visto che con quel cretino non si capisce più nulla devo darmi da fare non credi??:mrgreen:


hai ragione, ma vedila così. Visto che sono sicuramente più grande di te quindi con un passato di facili costumi sono anche più in grado di testare se Cattivik valga la pena di un tradimento.
Quindi io lo provo e poi te lo passo.
Andiamo su un usato sicuro quindi.:mrgreen:


----------



## darkside (17 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1211 ha detto:
			
		

> hai ragione, ma vedila così. Visto che sono sicuramente più grande di te quindi con un passato di facili costumi sono anche più in grado di testare se Cattivik valga la pena di un tradimento.
> Quindi io lo provo e poi te lo passo.
> Andiamo su un usato sicuro quindi.:mrgreen:


si ma l'usato con troppi km .....è troppo usato:mrgreen: alla prima accelerata potrebbe fondere il motore:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1212 ha detto:
			
		

> si ma l'usato con troppi km .....è troppo usato:mrgreen: alla prima accelerata potrebbe fondere il motore:mrgreen:


mmmhhhh...hai ragione....e se ce lo facessimo in due?
Cioè..due camel toe in una botto solo mica è da tutti eh?:mrgreen:


----------



## Cattivik (17 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1213 ha detto:
			
		

> mmmhhhh...hai ragione....e se ce lo facessimo in due?
> Cioè..due camel toe in una botto solo mica è da tutti eh?:mrgreen:


Si si dai che poi cambiamo l'avatar di Tebe con una foto originale  

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1217 ha detto:
			
		

> Si si dai che poi cambiamo l'avatar di Tebe con una foto originale
> 
> Cattivik



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## darkside (17 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1213 ha detto:
			
		

> mmmhhhh...hai ragione....e se ce lo facessimo in due?
> Cioè..due camel toe in una botto solo mica è da tutti eh?:mrgreen:


ok ci sto....:mrgreen:


----------



## Cattivik (17 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1221 ha detto:
			
		

> ok ci sto....:mrgreen:


L'hai scritto... l'hai scritto...

Tebe porti tu la macchina fotografica

Cattivik (che sta sognando)


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1222 ha detto:
			
		

> L'hai scritto... l'hai scritto...
> 
> Tebe porti tu la macchina fotografica
> 
> Cattivik (che sta sognando)


Oltre alla macchina fotografica porto anche qu8alcosa per rianimarti..pivello...:mrgreen:


----------



## darkside (17 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1222 ha detto:
			
		

> L'hai scritto... l'hai scritto...
> 
> Tebe porti tu la macchina fotografica
> 
> Cattivik (che sta sognando)


ho detto che ci sto ma non a farmi scattare delle foto, non mettermi in bocca parole che non ho detto....mettiamoci altro in bocca:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1224 ha detto:
			
		

> ho detto che ci sto ma non a farmi scattare delle foto, non mettermi in bocca parole che non ho detto....*mettiamoci altro in bocca*:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Buongustaia...ma non è che ce lo litighiamo?
Cattivik...sei dotato o dobbiamo cercare qualcuno che ti aiuti con me e Dark mrgreen


----------



## Cattivik (17 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1224 ha detto:
			
		

> ho detto che ci sto ma non a farmi scattare delle foto, non mettermi in bocca parole che non ho detto....mettiamoci altro in bocca:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Non sapevo tu avessi i piedi così facilemente riconoscibili... 

Io per foto intendevo stile avatar di Tebe.... Darkside.... subito a pensare altro... maliziosa....

Ok ok ho capito sempre affamate voi donne.. ci penso io a pagare il servizio ristorante... però educazione... non si parla con la bocca piena...

Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (17 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1228 ha detto:
			
		

> Buongustaia...ma non è che ce lo litighiamo?
> Cattivik...sei dotato o dobbiamo cercare qualcuno che ti aiuti con me e Dark mrgreen



Tsè pivello a me... io ho visto cose che voi essere umani...

Certo che son dotato... do santa pazienza quella tanta... vi immagino già a litigare su chi ha la camel toe più grande più bella più inetressante più estroversa più alla moda....


Cattivik


----------

